# questions on my tank(s)



## paul (May 29, 2012)

good morning to all
i got a 29 gallon and a 10 gallon tank. i got a few questions if you dont mind answering them please
1. what kind of lighting can i use. i have the stock lamps and lighting but someone told me to go LED
2. how many fish can i put in my 20 gallon tank? someone told me 15 small ones? i currently have about 10 small ones
Tiger fish, 2 algae eaters, 3 angel fish, snake fish, 2 kois, 2 blue guarnis,
3. on the 10 gallon the lid is a little broken, can i keep it without the lid and transfer some fish there? if so which oneS?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can use any type of lighting you choose. It is your preference. If you plan to have live plants, then you will have to get more selective with type of bulb and amount of lighting it will be.

Not sure who told you how many fish can fit in a 20g, but it is dependent on the type of fish. Is it a 20g or a 29g? 3 Angels cannot go in a 20g or a 29g. 1 Angel will do in a 20g or a 29g...more than that is too much - even if they are still small. They grow pretty fast and are not suited for a 10g.

You can run any tank without a top.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Kois get HUGE.... they need to be in a pond. (Agreed with Jrman on the lighting though and Angels though.)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, missed the Kois....they definitely don't belong in there. The Gouramis, if they are the Dwarf type and males they will fight until there is only one left. But, you have so much else going on with that tank and your choice of fish, that is the least of your worries.

Probably nothing you wanted to hear....sorry.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

paul said:


> good morning to all
> i got a 29 gallon and a 10 gallon tank. i got a few questions if you dont mind answering them please
> 1. what kind of lighting can i use. i have the stock lamps and lighting but someone told me to go LED
> 2. how many fish can i put in my 20 gallon tank? someone told me 15 small ones? i currently have about 10 small ones
> ...


1) Are you planning on live plants? Maybe the lights you have are fine, do you want to change them?

2) It all depends on the type of fish. 15 small fish should be fine in a 20 gallon, the problem is none of the fish you have are small. Small fish would be more like guppies or neon tetras. You have to count on their adult size. Fish tend to grow quickly when given good conditions. If it not already causing problems the fish you have will not work for very long, I'm afraid you are going to have to make some changes.

Tiger fish- is that a tiger barb?
Tiger Barb

algae eaters- several types of fish are often called algae eaters, does it look like one of these?
Chinese Algae Eater Fish Care » We're All Wet
Siamese algae eater
Plecostomus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

angel fish- as jrman83 says you can keep one in a 29 gallon tank.

snake fish- Is this what you have?
Ropefish, Reedfish, Snakefish (Erpetoichthys calabaricus)

kois- Way too big and messy for pretty much any aquarium, they need a large pond (also they are are not tropical fish). I'd suggest you start by rehoming these guys.

blue gourami. There are quite a few species of gourami, some get very large. 'Blue' just tells us the color, not the species. They are quite likely to be dwarf gourami. 2 Might work together in a 29 gallon but they are quite likely to fight. You could put one in each aquarium if they are dwarfs but in a 10 gallon that one fish would be about all you could have.

3) Just make sure you don't have fish that are likely to escape or jump out of the aquarium if you don't use a lid.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Angel fish get pretty big. Just their bodies can get 5" big, include their top and bottom fins, as tall as 10-12". Now picture 3 of those in your 29. :O

Also, If you have male and female Angels, and they decide to have babies, they will become very very territorial, and most likely kill off all the other fish. (They are very, very protective of their babies and become very very territorial.) 

As stated, Koi’s get big. Like 18” big. These are the colorful fish you see in ponds. They are also cold water fish. 

Solution. 

Put a pond in the back yard, for the koi, and get him some pond mates.

Buy a 100 gallon tank for all the other fish.

(Hey, it's a perfect solution if space and money were of no concern!)


----------



## paul (May 29, 2012)

thanks to all, i have my son, capitan, looking for a BIGGER tank, if anyone knows of one locally to the San Gabriel Area please let me know.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

paul said:


> thanks to all, i have my son, capitan, looking for a BIGGER tank, if anyone knows of one locally to the San Gabriel Area please let me know.


Craigslist!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

why are so many people putting koi in with tropical fish??? there in totally different sections of a fish shop and the people selling them have a duty of care to inform the people they jsut dont go!!!!


----------

